
'Hatreon': Why Kicking Bigots Off Social Platforms Doesn't Solve the Problem - rbanffy
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-arts-and-culture/theater-and-dance/248283/choreographer-barak-marshall
======
rbanffy
Correct URL: [http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/249414/hatreon-a-
crowdfundin...](http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/249414/hatreon-a-crowdfunding-
site-for-bigots-is-exhibit-a-for-why-kicking-them-off-social-platforms-doesnt-
solve-the-problem)

------
angersock
URL seems completely incorrect.

~~~
rbanffy
Odd...

[http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/249414/hatreon-a-
crowdfundin...](http://www.tabletmag.com/scroll/249414/hatreon-a-crowdfunding-
site-for-bigots-is-exhibit-a-for-why-kicking-them-off-social-platforms-doesnt-
solve-the-problem)

